# Moss Only Aquascapes?



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes. Here is one: moss scape

There is another that has about 5 types of moss, I can't find the link right now.

I'm working on one, it isn't fit to be shown yet. But I have a stone structure with moss dripping down, and I have built a moss back wall and covered some rocks with another kind of moss. When it grows in I'll share photos.


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

I love this tank in the beggining with all the moss. I just bought the cork bark for it.

http://www.aquarminy.yoyo.pl/ang/galeria.html


I also love this moss tree in the smaller tank.

http://www.aquascapingworld.com/for...cape-month-september-2008-pinheiro-manso.html


----------



## johnnymax (May 15, 2009)

Thanks! That is my goal! The first moss aquarium looks so rugged! And I loved the tree in the last one.


----------



## no_xqcs (Sep 6, 2007)

I am planning a moss only scape or two, similar to two of oliver knott's:
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/20liter_beginner
http://www.pbase.com/plantella/image/93322571
I want to buy the tetra tank in the first and do one exactly the same.

What type of substrate is this/would match this?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

gl. i think moss tanks look awesome


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Minus the watersprite which is gone now.


----------



## no_xqcs (Sep 6, 2007)

clwatkins10 had a sweet moss scape too
















http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/52468-rimless-10-gallon-moss-scape-8.html


----------

